# Glass frogs?



## mattolsen (Feb 26, 2009)

Does anyone know what species of glass frog this is? Somehow got it in a shipment at work.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

cool score! Did you scoop it up or is it for sale? I don't keep tree frogs but clown and glass frogs are up there on the wanted list if I ever did go that route again.


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

There it is!! It's mine I accidently put it in your shipment  j/k It's beautiful, not sure but it could be one of those glass frog looking species from madagascar.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Svl? Point of origin of shipment? Doesn't look like Centrolinedae to me but more photos would help.


----------



## mantisdragon91 (Jun 2, 2010)

It looks like a Boophis( possibly Viridis) they are coming in at the moment in small groups from Madagascar.

boophis - Google Search


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

They could be a type of Boophis. I'm with Ray that they don't look like the Central and South American glass frogs. 

Ed


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Kinda looks like a Hyla Punctata

hyla punctata - Google Search


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Azurel said:


> Kinda looks like a Hyla Punctata
> 
> hyla punctata - Google Search


The head structure isn't right. 

Ed


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Likely boophis, seems a few came in this week. Sadly, only a few of each species which isn't helpful from a management perspective, though I just ordered a group of five B. ankaratra.


----------



## mantisdragon91 (Jun 2, 2010)

Azurel said:


> Kinda looks like a Hyla Punctata
> 
> hyla punctata - Google Search


I keep Hyla Punctata and that pic is definetely not them.


----------



## jkooiman (May 2, 2010)

It is a Boophis I would think. I think the front toe webbing is a giveaway, not sure. Whatever the case, I'm hoping these random Boophis that are appearing (and being snatched up) are being accumulated on a species level so their lives aren't in vain. Anyways, green with envy doesn't even remotely cover my feelings when I saw this post!  Good luck! Keep in mind a lot of the Madagascar imports come from some altitude, so don't go crazy with the heat I would think, congrats! JVK


----------



## jkooiman (May 2, 2010)

AmphibiaWeb - Boophis ankaratra


----------



## mattolsen (Feb 26, 2009)

Here's a few more pics. Thanks for all the responses. I work at a pet shop and saw these guys there so I knew I needed to take them home so that none of the usual types that we get in the store bought them impulsively. This way I can ensure that they'll survive. After they've been quarantined for 5 or 6 month's I may put them up for sale to the right home. However, any further information will be greatly appreciated. 

Let me know if you need more pics, and which types of shots you'd need to positively identify them. Thanks again.


----------



## mattolsen (Feb 26, 2009)

oh and snl is exactly 1". the point of origin I'll find out in about an hour.


----------



## jkooiman (May 2, 2010)

CalPhotos: Boophis ankaratra

How many did you get? They look nice and healthy. JVK


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

looks like a winner jesse. very cool frog, and it looks like it made the trip very well.


----------



## AnimalNstinct (Dec 7, 2010)

What an awesome surprise! Beautiful little frog!


----------

